# NEW JL '59 Impala ragtop gets a roofectomy...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

...along with a little slammage. We know it started out like this:


















this thing was CRYING for some Dremel help, so...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

...I was only too happy to oblige. (Hey AfxToo, didja notice I took your advice?  )





































and NOW... I need to get some sleep... 

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

...but not before a couple quick pix of the collection...



















thanks for the raw materials JL! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, what can I say.......I feel like I'm turning into a parrot......but seriously, this is another fine work of art from you. It's amazing what a few minutes with a Dremel.....a skinny tire chassis, and some white wall silicones will do for the looks of a car. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet! I reallylike your eye for stance, fit and finish. It just LOOKS right when you are done. Mayhaps you should go work for JL? On second thought, no, don't go work for them because then we would have nothing to dremel!
Great work, buddy!

Mmmmmmmmm Impallllllaaaa.........


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW..........*

rick,
another masterpiece! :thumbsup:

I've decided I'm just going to send you my inner to make right and when you get done you can send it back.  

Man I've alot of work to do when mine get here.  rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: <<<<SUPER NICE>>>> :thumbsup: So Rick, are you going to share where you got the interior and boot?

Man I wish I had your eye for detail... wanna trade? 

Jeff


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Rick,

That convertable is amazing and that collection looks fabulous. I was considering skipping this series, now that I see the possibilities I'm pretty sure I will be getting an inner.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

jack0fall said:


> <<<<SUPER NICE>>>> So Rick, are you going to share where you got the interior and boot?
> 
> Man I wish I had your eye for detail... wanna trade?
> 
> Jeff


Guess I should have mentioned that... There's a guy named Weird Jack Stinson who makes great parts for Tjets under the name Rocket Science. I buy his tires all the time. He has an interior and boot kit for the Model Motoring '55 Chevy that will work on just about anything. That's the kit I used. Comes with a driver figure too. Anybody have a link for him? I have him bookmarked at home, but the network here at work blocks Geocities pages...

And thanks again for the kind words, guys. Remember, I'm just taking JL's masterpieces and displaying them a little differently. I can't wait to see the custom paint jobs and bodywork and stuff that's bound to come from this release... I think the '59 and '62 are begging for a black-and-white treatment with a bubblegum machine roof light, and there are obviously LOADS of NASCAR and NHRA possibilities for them. Circle Track DAC and his crew ought to have a BALL with them. And that Corvette would make a great LeMans road racer. Also, I think if someone got zealous enough with a Dremel, the rocker panels of the '62 and maybe the '59 could just about drag on the track... East L.A. lowrider, anyone? :thumbsup: In fact, on the '62 Impala, take a look at a picture of a 1:1 Impala hardtop sometime. The hardtop has convertible-type lines sculpted into the roof. I think if you took the convertible top off the slotcar and squared up the tops of the quarter windows a little, it'd look just like the hardtop roof. You could paint the roof the same color as the body and it'd look great as a hardtop...

My point is that I just modified the stock cars to make them look a little better. I'm eager to see the new looks that folks come up with for them...

happy grinding! :wave:

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here is Weird Jack's link:

http://www.angelfire.com/space/rocketscience/bh.htm#contactinfo


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome craftmanship!! Good job man!

Wes


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks Mike for the address and thanks Rick for the info.

Jeff


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

You are being modest Rick. You got those bowties looking sweeter then most of us thought possible. They sit right, dont look "cartoonish", you have beaten the "big-ass windshield" syndrom, and the top-down Impala looks like it came from the factory that way. Other customs are comming, thats for sure, but you have paved the way, and made patterns that the rest of us will surely follow. Great work Rick!! Keep 'em comming!
Joe


----------

